# Grey/Black Release



## Kevin Hull (May 15, 2006)

Hello to all,

I travel doing trade shows and am in my trailer from Thursday to Sunday.  It is parked at a garage from Monday to Wednesday.  Occasionaly, I'll take two weeks off and it will sit for those two weeks.  

So, here's my question.  Based on that schedule, should I dump after each trip or only when it is 3/4 full.

Thanks again,


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 15, 2006)

Grey/Black Release

Based on your schedule, I think you should dump after every trip and rinse the whole tank out with a wand.  You have enough 'non-moving' time that the 'stuff' will settle out over time and cake the bottom (if it hasn't already).  Rinse it out while the 'stuff' can still move with the water flow and not have to be pressure washed out.

If you plan on doing it after every trip, then there will be some times that you "just can't" and it won't matter if your goal is every trip.


----------



## Kevin Hull (May 15, 2006)

Grey/Black Release

So, let me see if I get this.  The thought being that after I dump then rinse with a wand which will provide enough liquid so as to avoid caking the bottom?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 15, 2006)

Grey/Black Release

You should dump your tanks when you are finished your trip.  What Texas said was to dump before "it" clumps on the bottm of the tank.  A wand will rinse the tank clean.  
I am under the impression that you should clean out the tanks before traveling. I have always been told that was a law.  If you are involved in a wreck, there could be hazardous waste all over the place.  I know that is not always done and in motor homes they are used while traveling.  Just what I have always been told.


----------



## Kevin Hull (May 15, 2006)

Grey/Black Release

Okay, good thanks for the advice and direction.


----------



## Krazeehorse (May 15, 2006)

Grey/Black Release

We have "stuff" here on the roads in Amish country Ken.  :laugh:


----------



## Kevin Hull (May 15, 2006)

Grey/Black Release

Great visual, thanks! :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 15, 2006)

Grey/Black Release

You really are Krazy...not the same "stuff".  Grew up on horses, that does not bother me at all. :laugh:


----------

